# Can TUG make unit size a mandatory entry for reveiws?



## northwoodsgal (Jan 30, 2006)

In the past there's been discussions on TUG about changing the reviews format so it's much more of a fill-in-the-blanks type of format.  I believe the final assessment is that it would take too much originality (and useful information) out of the reviews.  

However, I often find myself wishing I knew what size unit the reviewers were talking about, as a review for a studio can be so much different than a review for a two bedroom unit. Along with Date of Visit, would it be possible to add Unit Size as a mandatory entry on the reviews?  

By the way, I really like the new reviews layout. Thanks!


----------



## abbekit (Jan 30, 2006)

*Unit number too please*

I also really appreciate it when reviews include the unit number.  That helps others know which unit to request (or avoid) if possible.


----------



## Amy (Jan 30, 2006)

I would also appreciate a mandatory unit size information entry.


----------

